# Kochkunst 225/225



## Carpe Diem Jen (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Sagt mal wo kann ich meine Kochkünste erweitern bin bei 225/225 und komm da nich weiter hab auch schon schon einige sachen gekocht die ab 225 erst möglich sind aber es hat sich nix weiter geskillt.

Gibt es da nen trick, Quest oder könnt ihr mir sagen welcher lehrer mich da weiter unterichten kann.


----------



## AcccE (9. Juli 2007)

Hiho,

in Tanaris, speziell Gadegtzan, oder wie man das auch schreibt, gibt es eine Quest die du erledigen musst, wo du dann als Belohnung das Buch für Kochkunst +225 bekommst. Einfach im Gasthaus nachschauen. Wenn du 70 bist, wird da kein "!" sein. Einfach mal alle anlabern...


----------



## Carpe Diem Jen (10. Juli 2007)

danke hat mir sehr wieter geholfen


----------

